# Help with bath bomb cupcakes



## Pamela (May 23, 2012)

So a friend and I got together to make bath bomb cupcakes.  We used a typical bath fizzy recipe and she had a recipe for the frosting with meringue powder, powdered sugar, corn starch and water.  After a couple of days the frosting top is not sticking to the bottom.  Any suggestions???  We made 48 of the things....ugh.  I didn't want to make so many but she was really eager.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2012)

Those look wonderful! That's a shame that the tops aren't adhering to the bottom part. I had the same problem but I used whipped soap for my "frosting". Someone suggested I should use a fork to scratch the bottom to leave ridges so the frosting would sink in a little and basically be attached to the bottom. 

I can't really answer about the meringue frosting because I've never tried it. Have you checked out SoapQueen's blog about making CupCake Bath Bombs?


----------



## saltydog (May 26, 2012)

those look gorgeous!
such a shame they're separating, maybe you could 'glue' them together with a bit of melt & pour?


----------



## Pamela (May 26, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> maybe you could 'glue' them together with a bit of melt & pour?



I was wondering if that would work....got nothing to lose  :?


----------



## saltydog (May 26, 2012)

Pamela said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try it, let us know!


----------



## Pamela (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				saltydog said:
			
		

> Pamela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually glued them with some cocoa butter...melted, drizzled it on the bottom and the next day they were stuck and have held up ever since.


----------



## vikvik (Jun 20, 2012)

hi i make alot of cupcake bath bombs i would say your best bet would be to keep them in the case so the frosting can stick to that, as for now if m&p does not work mix some more frosting ( not as thick ) so its alot more sticky and pop a blob on the middle of each one and put the top bk down it should work but you will have to be careful with them all.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 27, 2012)

Pure genius!  Using cocoa butter as the glue is a wonderful idea and it adds some nice conditioning to the bath...


----------

